# Just received my new shipment of Feedsentials and a question for Carmen re staph



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

First things first: I was thrilled to see that you can now use a credit card to purchase Feedsentials and other of Carmen's supplements!

Just go to this link:

FEED-sentials


Now, for the question.

Within one month of running out of Feedsentials, Hans started scratching and the inner thigh region of his leg was red and losing hair.

This went on for about two weeks, and the vet found he had a staph infection on the inside of his hind leg. He had also begun to shed a lot.

Five days ago, I started him on the Sunday Sundae with every meal, and the scratching has significantly reduced in frequency and intensity. I added Feedsentials again three days ago.

I have been using Vetericyn twice a day and not only is the whorl completely gone, but the leg is less red and the hair has begun to regrow. :wild:The vet had prescribed Keflex -- powerful antibiotics, no way was I giving him that before first trying topical. 

My questions: 

1)Could the staph and itching be a result of running out of Feedsentials? I had not given him the Sunday Sundae until now. 

2) What is the daily requirement of each? 
The packaging says 1 tsp of SS and 2 Tbsp of Feedsentials. Is this daily, or with each meal? He gets fed 3 times a day.

Thank you, and thank you for the products. He really devours his meals when I add those!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad you posted the link I have had a sticky on my wall at work to call Carmen to order her goodies, it's been there forever. On-line purchases are alot easier for me.

Hope you get everything worked out with your boy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I'm glad you posted the link I have had a sticky on my wall at work to call Carmen to order her goodies, it's been there forever. On-line purchases are alot easier for me.
> 
> Hope you get everything worked out with your boy.


My pleasure! I actually ran out because I put off sending a check. :crazy:
It is so much faster to order online and not have to find envelopes and stamps, which I no longer have-- not to mention we had run out of checks, LOL.

Just so you know, the site does the processing, but the package still comes from Carmen


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Staph infection could have taken hold when the dog had an abrassion or self trauma when he was taking care of his "itch" . Bacteria is on the skin and in the nose, mouth, gut and urinary tract . When the immune system is depressed bacteria can get out of hand. So you are taking care of the immune system inside and out .
I just picked up some Vetrycyn for someone -- and I see on the back label it says "this product , in solution, kills 99.999% of bacteria, viruses, fungi, and spores including E-coli, Staph (MRSA) Strep, Moraxellia bovis, Pasteurella and Actinomyces ." 
Were you aware that there are two strenghts . One is (0.00 3?) and the stronger solution is (0.008%)

The answer for the Feed-Sentials is daily.
The answer for the Sunday Sundae is - it depends - if you have no problem than you can give this as a good management treat once a week. If you have a problem , an allergy , then you would provide this with each meal , till problem resolves and you have a restored healthy digestive system.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wasn't aware. My solution is the stronger one. 
I looked at his leg and the staph is completely gone. The skin has gone back to a healthy whitish color. He is barely scratching anymore.
I am so happy I didn't need to resort to antibiotics.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Carmen- I love that your product is more accessible. I think I will place an order.

But first, can you tell me if your product has at least, or better, joint supplement support as Springtime Inc's Longevity product? I use their product mainly for joint support. If I switch to your product, I need to know that she's getting at least the same amount of glucosamine and MSM.

Edit- for your convenience. Longevity has per 8 grams:

Chondroitin sulfate, min. 90% purity (bovine cartilage extract) 400 mg
Glucosamine HCL, 99% (shellfish extract) 400 mg
MSM, 99% (methyl sulfonyl methane) 400 mg


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks. Gonna try the combo. My dog is fine except she itches a little here and there, don't know why. Also one of her ears get gunky easily. Was the right ear and now is the left ear. Just when I celebrate the right ears stopped being gunky the left ear starts. Hopefully it's just part of the detoxification process and can just ride it out. Meanwhile, she's become such a good sport letting me clean her ears.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

What I have is much more comprehensive , with ingredients to build muscle and repair and protect ligament and cartilage and act as an anti inflammatory - whole body . The thing is to try it and find out for your self with results . PM sent


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What is really great about Carmen's products is that she uses mostly foods and they are human grade ingredients and the dog's body will metabolize and utilize them differently from a chemical compound. You get the benefits, plus those of having bright eyes with no boogies and a shiny coat.

Also, dogs love the taste!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

only foods , human edible , raw , organic or wildcrafted .


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If I were not allergic to almonds, I would have tried some myself


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Carmen makes the best dog supplements.. I will switch to her stuff soon. Quality is outstanding.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link. I've been meaning to get Kohl on some dietary 'assistance' for a while, but since his issues aren't serious* I hadn't gotten around to it. This gave me the kick in the pants I needed.

*Kohl's got dry skin and while normally his digestion is fine, give him one more calorie or gram of fat than he can tolerate and he has horrible diarrhea that lasts for a couple of days. He can't tolerate much, I feed him the max he can take and I'm seeing more rib than I should be. I expect that with the probiotics and enzyme supplement I should see a tremendous improvement. If I can just add another 1/8, maybe 1/4 c. of food per meal I think he'd be perfect, weight-wise.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I just sent carmspack a PM. I've been considering the Sunday Sundae supplement for our 10-month old GSD Jake that has allergy issues.

Can I give the Sunday Sundae supplement without giving Feedsentials?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lzver said:


> I just sent carmspack a PM. I've been considering the Sunday Sundae supplement for our 10-month old GSD Jake that has allergy issues.
> 
> Can I give the Sunday Sundae supplement without giving Feedsentials?


You most definitely can, although ideally, they would both be given.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wish we could make this a sticky. 

Can you tell I am a big fan?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so happy to read that I can order this online! I'm out and want to get some more. Like everyone else, I put off ordering if I can't jump on my computer and do it.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my dog started sunday also few weeks ago and the eye goo vanished and looks really bright eyed right now.

SO i started feed sentials a week ago. Her coat has gone brown? And looks really nice and healthy. 

I also use vetracn started 3x a day last week. I wont use anti inflmatory or anti biotics again hopefully.

Stools seem to be doing better also. 

i put 2 table spoons of she emp oil on her kibble also i am using a new kibble called canine caviar wilderness someone reffered me to it. THey said a lot of dogs here do well on it.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

oh i forgot to mention my dogs ears are doing better and her build is more powerful with more muscle that is what everyone else keeps saying that she looks more solid with more muscle and more powerful build.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

just to give a quick correction -- pets4life is happy that the dogs colour is brown as the dog is a sable -- previously the colour had been washed out greyish and now has intensified .

you said "i put 2 table spoons of she emp oil on her kibble"

correction only a teaspoon of oil is needed , maybe you meant 2 tablespoons of Feed-Sentials ?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

yes i love the new color comming out 

Yeah i use 2 table spoons of the she emp also is that too much? ekk lol i will use a teaspoon now on. I just dont think i read it proper and mistook teaspoon for tablespoon.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I too noticed Gretchen's tan turn darker.  (Also a sable) Though I've been using a tablespoon of Sh-emp oil too! :O I could have.sworn that was what I read on the bottle. A teaspoon would make it last waaaay longer! Lol! Not that there were any problems so far on that much besides a beautiful glossy coat.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, it says tablespoon, all right.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

okay i have a few questions for other users of carmens great products.

Have others noticed the extreme increase in muscle build in only a few weeks? My dogs muscle mass is just way more you can see it in her body shes ripped. 

Also Every day that passes her coat is looking more and more beautiful like a show dogs coat people strangers everyone is noticing this shes like a traffic stopper. 

Next wHAT are u mixing the sunday sundae with? i am using russian yogert but i dont like feeding yogurt to my dog in past bio yogurt caused eye goo problems.

What kibble are you guys feeding with carmen products? Is everyones stools getting better? Stools now are kinda soft no more runny stools that i have seen though like before. I hope they become firm. They are kinda greenish. 

I have a strong feeling the digestive track must be healing but it will take a few months?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

pets4life said:


> okay i have a few questions for other users of carmens great products.
> 
> Have others noticed the extreme increase in muscle build in only a few weeks? My dogs muscle mass is just way more you can see it in her body shes ripped. Every day that passes her coat is looking more and more beautiful like a show dogs coat people strangers everyone is noticing this shes like a traffic stopper.
> 
> ...


....


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i meant they are not runny anymore they use to be runny but the sunday stopped it annd now they are turning soft so like went from runny to softer they look like real stools now but when i pick them up they are soft. 


the green is the color of her new food it is a pea and deer food called canine caviar wildnerness. IT was not green until i started this food. Its got beans and all kinds of green stuff in it.


The stools have got better I thought i just had to give it a couple of months to firm up and let her diguestive track heal?

why do you prefer kihifer and goat milk over normal bio yogurt?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This site has great info and info on Kefir as well.

Goat Milk vs Cow Milk: A Quick Comparison


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tablespoon to resolve a problem where there has been a deficit or imbalance , less when on even keel .

no harm in a tablespoon , which is two teaspoons, or something in between .


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

A tablespoon is3 teaspoons. But it's all relative. LOL


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

typo -- covered it all then one teaspoon or one tablespoon or something in between --- look at your animal address its needs see how it is responding . I don't measure --


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

for the feed essentials i put some spring water mixed with her new kibble and she emp just so its not so dry and mix it all up and then serve it. I save the kfhir for the sunday sundae.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone know about how long it takes to ship? I still haven't gotten a shipping notification.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

wildo said:


> Anyone know about how long it takes to ship? I still haven't gotten a shipping notification.


Thanks for asking the question.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wildo said:


> Anyone know about how long it takes to ship? I still haven't gotten a shipping notification.


Well, a few days from whenever Carmen gets to the post office


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear L said:


> Thanks for asking the question.



Well it sounds really silly, I'm sure, but I'm telling you that the few times that I've run out of such supplements (I was not using Carmen's)- it was during those times that my dog has seen injuries. It might just be dumb luck, coincidence, or whatever, but I'm out and I really want to get her back onto something.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

wildo said:


> Well it sounds really silly, I'm sure, but I'm telling you that the few times that I've run out of such supplements (I was not using Carmen's)- it was during those times that my dog has seen injuries. It might just be dumb luck, coincidence, or whatever, but I'm out and I really want to get her back onto something.


Not silly at all! With all the rave reviews, I'm anxious to get mine.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Mailing questions. 
I don't keep an inventory. In order to have things as fresh and potent as possible I make one to two batches per week . The ingredients that I use most likely arrived that week or the week prior. I always use the freshest ingredients , raw, organic or wild crafted , harvested at their prime , dense with the active essence . The colours have to be right. If for instance barley grass comes in and it is too yellow , too gray - back it goes - harvested too mature stage "old" . It has to be a green reflecting that the barley grass was cut and dried when still young , maybe 3 to 4 inches high. Herbs have to hit you with the scent . If they lack this they are "expired" .
All batches are made by hand - artisanal. Put in to containers , washed, dried , labeled.
The orders come in from Dogs Naturally. I dedicate an entire day for packaging all my orders . My system is that I take one drive to the Post Office and orders are sent out every Wednesday , without fail. So recent orders , Wildo , were sent out expedited , 4-6 business days , Dec 5 , Wed , yesterday.
This way I have some system to all the things I have to do , ordering raw ingredients (which occassionally get held up in Customs) , creating, corresponding, packaging , shipping , oh and then there are the dogs ! , .
Wildo will PM you with your tracking number.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

carmspack said:


> The orders come in from Dogs Naturally. I dedicate an entire day for packaging all my orders .


Oh- I think it was mentioned in this thread that the orders go to Dogs Naturally, but are fulfilled by you. I missed that. So I see it could take a little longer this way. Thanks for the explanation Carmen! I'm pretty excited to give ti a shot with Pimg; I know it worked well with my foster Gretchen. (Actually, I think I will send that lady a message letting her know your stuff is more accessible now.)


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I went away for a couple of days and left my feed sentials outside of the fridge is it still okay to feed?

Also now i only mix the sunday with spring water as the yogurt and my dog just dont mix.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes - 100% -- it does not spoil -


----------

